# Безмирный



## Rum & Cola

Скажите, как вы понимаете слово *безмирный*?

В смысле peacless или wordless или как-то иначе?

Примеры:
1. Сверху и снизу свесилось по ребенку. Каждый впивался в своего двойника безмирно-синими очами, то белея, то вспыхивая.
2. Безмирно-синее пространство, равнодушно смеясь над головами путешественников, провожало их долгим взором.
3.Сверху падали водяные струи и вытекали из грота алмазным ручейком с опрокинутым в нем безмирно-синим пространством.

Всё Андрей Белый. Значение слова нужно для перевода.

*Спасибо!*


----------



## Q-cumber

А не "безмерно" <immensely, excessively> часом? "Безмирно" здесь не имеет никакого смысла. Можно допустить, что это какой-то авторский окказионализм с глубинным смыслом (понятным исключительно ему самому ), но я бы при переводе исходил из допущения, что подразумевалось слово "безмерно".

Другая версия (ни на чём не основанная): "безмирный" - не относящийся к данному миру, неземной.

PS Цитата, которая косвенно подтверждает последнюю версию: 



> Два сущих, которые наличны внутри мира и сверх того сами по себе безмирны, никогда не могут друг друга "касаться", ни одно не может "быть" "при" другом. Добавление: "сверх того безмирны" опускать нельзя, поскольку и сущее, которое не безмирно, напр. само присутствие, тоже наличествует "в" мире, точнее сказать: с известным правом в известных границах может быть воспринято как лишь наличное. Для этого необходимо полное отвлечение от, соотв. невидение экзистенциального устройства бытия-в.
> 
> _Хайдеггер М. Бытие и время_





> Он потому и поэт, что его существование неотделимо от мира, точнее, он только тогда поэт, когда «человеческое» в нем совпадает с «мировым». Поэт – связь этих двух начал, устанавливаемая и выражаемая поэзией. Только внутри этой связи мир есть подлинно мир, а человеческое «я» – подлинно «я». И нет «я», когда оно *«безмирно»*, так же, как нет мира, когда он безличен.
> _Н. Л. Быстров
> О смысле поэзии у Пушкина (опыт философской интерпретации)_


Пожалуй, тут можно использовать что-то вроде: heavenly, ethereal, celestial, aerial, incorporeal, unbodied...you name it.


----------



## Rum & Cola

Да, первая мысль была об опечатке, даже о том, что родной язык автора украинский и "безмирный" итог транслитерации "безмірний/безмерный". Не подтвердилось.

Неземной - хорошая идея, спасибо!


----------



## Rum & Cola

Но также может быть безмирный - неспокойный, лишенный гармонии... ??


----------



## Q-cumber

Похоже, это всё-таки философский термин... хотя в приведённом контексте я всё равно не понимаю, что автор хотел этим выразить. Поскольку синий цвет - традиционный цвет неба (в самом широком смысле этого слова), я склоняюсь к интерпретации a la "божественно-небесно-синий".


----------



## elemika

Чисто-синий, абсолютно синий, без оттенков, без отражений...Без примесей, которые добавляет мир (деревья, камни, песок...)
Синий вне погоды, вне дыма, вне особенностей нашего зрения, синий как таковой...


----------



## sevenwinds

Спасибо, Elemika... Красиво сказано - тонко-звонко-прозрачно...
Истосковалась по красивому русскому языку... безмерно


----------



## Rum & Cola

И правда, редкое сочетание хорошего воображение и не уступающего ему словарного запаса. Спасибо Elemika!

Q-cumber, Спасибо Большое за научный подход, он помог моему пониманию!


----------



## Q-cumber

И на каком варианте перевода Вы остановились?


----------



## Aleessa

Здесь однозначно опечатка, по смыслу и по контексту подходит слово "Безмерно", т.е. сверх меры. Мой родной язык русский, и я никогда не слышала слова "безмИрный". Звучит как-то странно...


----------



## Sobakus

Мне в голову приходят идеальность, бездонность, синева вне пространства и времени, также оттенок значения "безмерно".. наверное, elemika лучше всего выразилась тут. И уж точно не опечатка.


----------



## Q-cumber

aleessa said:


> Здесь однозначно опечатка, по смыслу и по контексту подходит слово "Безмерно", т.е. сверх меры. *Мой родной язык русский, и я никогда не слышала слова "безмИрный".* Звучит как-то странно...



Да мы тоже все тут - не эскимосы.  Нет, это не опечатка: автор достаточно часто использует это слово, причём всегда в сочетании с синим (лазурным) цветом <настолько часто, что это уже несколько утомляет>:



> Все тот же раскинулся свод
> над нами лазурно-безмирный,
> и тот же на сердце растет
> восторг одиночества лирный.
> _ Андрей Белый. Золото в лазури_





> В безмирные
> Синие
> Зыби
> Лети, литургия моя!
> _ Андрей Белый. Инспирация_


----------



## Rum & Cola

Q-cumber, на самом деле еще не определилась, но как решусь - то напишу.
Выбираю между тем, чтобы упростить все до "безупречно"-синего, чистого, глубокого, абсолютного ну и т.д. Или же сказать в двух словах то, что писала elemika, но словосочетаний рождается такая тьма...


----------



## elemika

Когда дело касается ассоциативных построений, переводчик вынужден балансировать на грани между дословным переводом и собственной интерпретацией оригинального текста. Соблазн "прояснить" ситуацию велик, но никому не известно, насколько он оправдан. Думаю, единого мнения не существует. Может, стоит рискнуть и вернуться к первоначальному "worldless", чтобы не лишать читателя возможности прибегнуть к силе своего воображения? 
Не знаю, насколько велико соответствие между словами "безмирный" и "worldless" (надеюсь, оно ближе, чем "peace-less", но это по-прежнему только мнение), одинаково ли они воспринимаются нативными носителями в обоих языках. Во всяком случае, остается возможность комментария. 
Очень интересно было бы узнать точку зрения остальных и, может, удастся расшифровать письмо Q-cumber(а) 
Окончательное решение - за Вами как _творцом_ перевода 
Удачи!


----------



## Awwal12

> Может, стоит рискнуть и вернуться к первоначальному "worldless", чтобы не лишать читателя возможности прибегнуть к силе своего воображения?


Не стоит. Хотя бы потому, что с близким успехом это может быть и peaceless - мало ли что там в голове у автора переклинило.  Вообще, сабж производит сильное впечатление описки.


----------



## Q-cumber

Я тоже голосую за "worldless". Пусть читатели мучаются над загадкой этого термина.


----------



## Awwal12

Ну в общем-то да. Тем более что термин не более загадочен, чем контекст. Уже при попытке представить описываемые автором картины мозг заклинивает напрочь. Один только свесившийся снизу и вспыхивающий ребенок чего стоит, а про смеющееся пространство, провожающее взором путешественников, уже боюсь и упоминать...


----------



## Q-cumber

awwal12 said:


> Один только свесившийся снизу и вспыхивающий ребенок чего стоит...



Ну тут, скорее всего, речь идёт об отражении (в воде)...


----------



## elemika

Q-cumber said:


> Ну тут, скорее всего, речь идёт об отражении (в воде)...


----------



## Aleessa

q-cumber said:


> Да мы тоже все тут - не эскимосы.  Нет, это не опечатка: автор достаточно часто использует это слово, причём всегда в сочетании с синим (лазурным) цветом <настолько часто, что это уже несколько утомляет>:


 			 		 	 	 Спасибо за пример. Прошу прощение, если кого-то обидела


----------



## airosa

Ох, какая интересная тема!

Просмотрела много примеров из Андрея Белого, обнаружив при этом, что "безмирный" - слово, не чуждое также Блоку и Гумилеву. Колеблюсь в интерпретации (в зависимости от контекста) между "неспокойный" и "потусторонний", "неземной".

Даль уверяет, что "безмирье" - это безлюдье. Может быть, lifeless?


----------



## Rum & Cola

С Далем солидарен и немецкий философ Ха́йдеггер, которого уже цитировал Q-cumber.  
Wordless - meaning something like it is not part of a community's shared human understanding
Безмирье - безлюдье, безмирный - не людской, не присущий человеку...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Из односложных вариантов, не описательных, остановилась на genuine (~ of genuine blue).
А описательные все еще перебираю....


----------



## Q-cumber

airosa said:


> Ох, какая интересная тема!
> 
> Даль уверяет, что "безмирье" - это безлюдье. Может быть, lifeless?



На мнение Даля вообще не стоит особо полагаться. Его словарь весьма интересен с этнографической точки зрения, но до уровня серьёзного справочника он, увы, никак не дотягивает. Там содержится слишком много домыслов и недостоверной информации.


----------

